

Google becomes world's first $100 billion brand - guriman
http://techcombo.com/google-becomes-worlds-first-100-billion-brand

======
NonEUCitizen
How are they computing "brand value" ? MSFT's market cap is ~$184B, and GOOG's
is ~$127B. They're just using some subjective measure?

~~~
aneesh
> How are they computing "brand value" ?

I found page 6 of this pdf:
[http://www.millwardbrown.com/Sites/Optimor/Media/Pdfs/en/Bra...](http://www.millwardbrown.com/Sites/Optimor/Media/Pdfs/en/BrandZ/BrandZ-2009-Report.pdf)

The summary is that it's the NPV of the brand's future earnings, multiplied by
the fraction of that revenue due to the "brand" itself and not
location/price/etc (this is estimated by market research experts), multiplied
by an estimate of future growth (more market research hand-waving).

~~~
cdibona
It's all bs, basically.

------
Gibbon
That's a totally arbitrary list and leaves off some of the world's most
recognizable brands and/or biggest companies. In comparison to Google, HP and
IBM's revenues are off the charts in excess of 100 billion. In terms of
profits, for tech companies, Microsoft is in a league of their own.

[http://royal.pingdom.com/2009/04/30/the-money-made-by-big-
te...](http://royal.pingdom.com/2009/04/30/the-money-made-by-big-tech-
companies-like-ms-google-apple-ibm-and-more/)

~~~
mattmaroon
I think the argument is that Microsoft, HP, and IBM's revenues aren't as
dependent on their brand. If Microsoft changed their name to "Bill's Awesome
Software Company" their revenues wouldn't dip that much, people would still
use Windows and Office.

With a company like Google the rules are different because the value is in the
domain name. I think they're equating brand name with domain name, which makes
for an apples to oranges comparison with companies like HP.

~~~
dotcoma
agree. interesting, though, to see at number 10 a company that will give you
lung cancer...

------
paulbaumgart
Is that picture really a photograph of a computer screen? Heard of a
screenshot, guys? :P

~~~
jaspal
i guess they just wanted to take a more interesting perspective.I mean a
screenshot of the Google website would be very boring...

